# Flying these days...



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Within the last couple months we flew into South Florida via Houston via Mexico City. Forget about how much time that took (and ok we flew for free using up the last of our miles with united) - but I can't believe the discomfort the airlines seem to be willing to put their customers thru these days.

Do the intra-Mexican airlines (InterJet, AeroMexico ...) treat people the same way ? Are they as cramped ?

Edit - sorry about that caption - don't see a way to correct it...
Further edit by Moderator - Fixed.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So take a Mexican airline to compare......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There are differences of a few centimeters in how much space front-to-back is allotted depending on the airline and type of jet. To me that is the main issue that makes flying a major pain these days. A few centimeters one way or the other makes a huge difference in comfort. I haven't compiled a comparison of that space by airline but I suspect it is available on the internet somewhere.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

The entire concept of Flying has changed.. We as Passengers treat it differently than we did 30 years ago.. You used to Dress up to fly.. You wouldn't think of showing up at the airport looking like Joe Sh-- The Rag Man.. By and Large you were refined ( By todays stands) and treated everyone around you respectfully.. The number of people running and shoving could be counted on 1 finger along with the number of ill-behaved children.. Expectations of those flying were set higher.. How? I really don't know.. Then things began to change and passenger's began to change. Then fuel prices went up seats got crowded etc etc but then fuel came down and seats got tighter and tighter and everything began to cost ... Want that window shade up? $1 want it Down? $1 Would you like me to leave you and that damn window shade alone ? $1 But back then Stewardesses looked like Las Vegas Show Girls Not your Grandmother.. You were offered a choice of full meals on just about any flight that took over 2 hours.. Flying was an Experience.... a Joy! Now it is often a drudgery ..


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Many many years ago I worked for Eastern (out of Miami). The best part of the experience was that (if I was willing to put a tie on) I could fly standby for the cost of the tax on the ticket (peanuts). My wife and I are definitely spoiled. For most of our marriage she flew a lot (like somewhere between 2 and 3 million miles - mostly American). They were showering us with upgrades and extra miles - it was obscene. If we had to fly in the back - we always got exit row. Often times they would come and ask us to sit up front. (Once on a flight to San Francisco I sat with Steve Young). Anyway - now that we have burned up all our United miles we are left with quite a few miles yet on American - where because of her previous business, they still treat us as humans...

I did do a little quick research this morning and read, on an English language website, that AeroMexico has the most (34") legroom of any airline on international flights.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well that's info worth remembering!!


Gatos said:


> *I did do a little quick research this morning and read, on an English language website, that AeroMexico has the most (34") legroom of any airline on international flights*.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I noticed that Volaris and Vivaaerobus are getting tighter too AeroMexico has more leg room and they are also more expensive..


----------

